#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Πότε απαιτείται ΚΕΝΑΚ

## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα
Θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια στο εξης:
Οποιος ξερει να με παραπεμψει γενικα στους αναλογους νομους εγκυκλιους κτλ οσο αναφορα το ποτε απαιτειται μελετη ΚΕΝΑΚ τοσο σε μια ανεγερση οσο και σε προσθηκη, ανακαινιση, αλλαγη χρησης κτλ.

Γενικα δηλαδη το ποτε απαιτειται μελετη ΚΕΝΑΚ

----------


## Xάρης

Ν.4122/19.02.2013 (ΦΕΚ.42/Α')
Νέα κτήρια -> Άρθρο 6
Υφιστάμενα -> Άρθρο 7
Έκδοση ΠΕΑ -> Άρθρο 12 (Προσοχή! Από 01.01.2016 το ΠΕΑ είναι υποχρεωτικό και για κτήρια κάτω των 50τ.μ.)

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## spapako

Επίσης:
- εγκύκλιος ΕΥΕΠΕΝ αρ.πρωτ.2021, 14-06-2012 (διευκρινίσεις για εφαρμογή ΚΕΝΑΚ)
- εγκύκλιος ΕΥΕΠΕΝ αρ.πρωτ.2279, 22-12-2010 (διευκρινίσεις για ορθή εφαρμογή ΚΕΝΑΚ)
- εγκύκλιος ΕΥΕΠΕΝ αρ.πρωτ. 1603, 04-10-2010 (εφαρμογή ΚΕΝΑΚ)

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## tserpe

> Έκδοση ΠΕΑ -> Άρθρο 12 (Προσοχή! Από 01.01.2016 το ΠΕΑ είναι υποχρεωτικό και για κτήρια κάτω των 50τ.μ.)


Για ΠΕΑ ισχυει πλεον και κατω απο 50τ.μ.
...για κτιρια κατοικιες ισχυει το ιδιο;

----------


## asak

Βεβαίως.

----------


## tserpe

Οταν εχουμε κατοικια κατω των 50τ.μ. απ οτι καλαβα δεν χρειαζεται ΚΕΝΑΚ. Δηλαδη δεν αλλαξε κατι όπως ισχυε.
Τοτε στην εκδοση αδεια δομησης, τι μελετη απαιτεται κανουμε;

----------


## Xάρης

Μελέτη θερμομονωτικής επάρκειας απαιτείται πάντα απ' όσο γνωρίζω.
Τουλάχιστον για κτήρια που θερμαίνονται/ψύχονται.

----------

